# FODMAP nutritionist



## Bindser29 (Apr 15, 2011)

I recently started the low fodmap diet and had 2 really great days. However, the bloating came back and I think maybe I need to meet with a nutritionist. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## DietitianCarrie (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi-I specialize in working with managing the dietary component of IBS. It has been my experience with past patients that the FODMAP diet can be very successful however the majority of my patients find that they have food sensitivities as well which results in the immune system reaction to foods/chemicals and thus causes gi distress. I highly recommend that my patients undergo food sensitivity testing and prefer to tailor their individual needs along with the FODMAP diet as applicable. I work with a gastroenterologist who provides a food sensitivity test (non-IgE MRT) and after receiving the results work through an immunocalm elimination diet.


----------

